# Le Tour (1980?)



## Wingslover (Aug 28, 2019)

Aloha! Picked up a Le Tour on Monday and have been unable to locate straight info regarding country of origin of this one. I've got stone conflicting info on the serial and wondered if anyone can spot the odd with what I have. 

Also, I dont see the Japanese disclaimer on the frame and wonder if this one may be a Chicago frame with Shimano bits?


----------



## PfishB (Aug 28, 2019)

Re the serial, it looks like the Japanese system:   from http://www.re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx:   "*Le Tour* and *Super Le Tour* models sometimes began with an 'S' followed by the Japan Made numbering system"   Check that page and you'll see yours appears to be a 1980 model.  It seems unusual to not have the made in Japan sticker, and I think that's usually on the headbadge too but not sure about Le Tours.

You can also check the headbadge for a 4 digit code - if there the first 3 digits indicate the production number (nth frame) and the last is the year, 0 being 1980.  I don't think Schwinn moved Le Tour production back to the US (Greenville, MS) until 1983.

Handsome bike you have there regardless of origin.


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 23, 2019)

I was goin to post my Le Tour's Head tube badge. On first inspection when purchased I thought it was stamped 1982 when looked at with the my bare eyes (And that seemed right). Once I took a photo it is definately says 1932.





Cool, I  guess I have a ultra rare 1932 Schwinn Letour. 

I thought I had a positive date of 1982, but now I'm going to have to look up the frame numbers to identify. How common are mis-stamped badges?  (Edit: I just figured out from the above post that the actual year is not stamped, and it was just a coincidence that it looked like it was mis-stamped,)

My Le Tour serial number starts in SF227 _XXX.  _The  numeric numbering is also similar  to a 1982  Letour, but what does the "F" stand for?

I thought it was Chicago made, but now am not so sure. My previos Le Tour had a Japan badge on the headtube and i thought a Chicago badge indicated it was not made in Japan.

Mine looks similar in year to the one "Winglover" posted up above.





Winglover, does yours also have a Chicago headtube badge?  As I know some years came with a Japan badge.

Here is another link with information about componetry, and colors that might help both of us.
https://bikehistory.org/bikes/letour/

We both have the 1020 Carbon Steel frames, many of the other years had Chrome-Moly frames. Maybe this will help determine country of orgin.


----------



## PfishB (Oct 23, 2019)

S was used for some LeTour/Super LeTour models, F would indicate month, or June.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 23, 2019)

1932 is the julian date. Your Le Tour was built on the 193rd day of 1982. 




MarkKBike said:


> I was goin to post my Le Tour's Head tube badge. On first inspection when purchased I thought it was stamped 1982 when looked at with the my bare eyes (And that seemed right). Once I took a photo it is definately says 1932.
> 
> View attachment 1083792
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkKBike (Oct 24, 2019)

Is it Japan or USA made?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 24, 2019)

Head badge date is July 12, 1982. Your serial number format matches that of the Japanese system SF2XXXXX to me means S for Schwinn, F for June and the 2 for the year, 1982. I read somewhere that at some point some frames were imported and Schwinn assembled the bikes at the Greenville plant, but I take everything I read on the internet with a salt lick. 



MarkKBike said:


> Is it Japan or USA made?


----------



## Wingslover (Apr 21, 2021)

Finally finished- took forever to get around to due to this covid mess, work, and life in general.


----------



## juvela (Apr 22, 2021)

-----

Hello Wingslover,

working from your as found images the cycle is sending mixed messages as to origin

it exhibits fittings from both europe and asia so that if all are taken to be original it must be an example which was assembled (not manufactured) in the U.S.

note the Schwinn Approved Huret front mech paired with a Shimano rear one

Schwinn Approved Huret shift lever set

Suspect wheel hubs on as found  bicycle to be of French origin since the quick release skewers are a Maillard model which launched in 1973

GT58 mentioned Greenville facility.  perhaps i am in error but as recalled the Greenville facility did not open until 1986 and everyone seems satisfied that bicycle is earlier...

so, as suggested earlier, this may be a Chicago _assembled _bicycle


-----


----------



## Wingslover (Apr 22, 2021)

Thanks, but a caveat.

This one isn't stock original: I switched out a lot of bits since (shifters, wheels, pedals) as the others didn't suit or were destroyed.

Just an edit to not be exclusive- I've switched a bunch of parts between the old and new photos. I'll say, the shifters that came on her alone made me think the same: she was put together in Chicago with whatever they had.


----------



## juvela (Apr 22, 2021)

-----

as i wrote, worked only from the first set of pictures, which i took to be the "as found" ones...


-----


----------



## Wingslover (Apr 22, 2021)

Yes and thanks, hence my edit: I'm still dying to know how to tell the difference. If they were indiscriminately shipping frames to and fro?


----------



## juvela (Apr 22, 2021)

-----

@Metacortex       is likely to have this information although he visits only occasionally...

date confirmation -

many of the fittings shown in the first set of pictures carry date markings:

portion of handlbar stem down inside steerer

right end of handlbebar beneath wrap

back side of crank arms

possibly portion of saddle pillar inside seat tube

barrels of Maillard hubs

Schwinn Approved Huret components:

Huret/Sachs Huret began date marking their products in 1978 with a four digit number

the first two digits indicate the week of the year and the second two the year






-----


----------



## Wingslover (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you: that is truly amazing for so many clues.


----------



## Tour De Luxe (Sep 28, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Hello Wingslover,
> 
> ...



Greenville was definitely producing the lugged 4130 frames in 1984 and possibly 1983. I bought my 1984 Le Tour Luxe from a shop in Eau Claire, WI in summer 1984 and remember the shopkeeper telling me they were built down south at that time. Mine has a prominent Made in America decal.


----------

